# CBSE 2009 Class 10th and 12th Results by Email



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

*CBSE 2009 Class 10th and 12th Results by Email*

*results.nic.in/StudentRegistration.aspx


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

When I read the title I thought it is already declared!! 

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2009)

^^bidaai ka waqt aa gaya hai


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^bidaai ka waqt aa gaya hai


----------



## comp@ddict (May 9, 2009)

It's coming in the last week of this month, well fingers crossed!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 9, 2009)

Well CBSE doesn't bothers to deliver it in the mailbox ... @ my time , it too registered but didn't got it delivered till now ! 

BTW , Best Of Luck to those who are expecting their results !


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)




----------



## ThinkFree (May 9, 2009)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Well CBSE doesn't bothers to deliver it in the mailbox ... @ my time , it too registered but didn't got it delivered till now !
> 
> BTW , Best Of Luck to those who are expecting their results !



No, they do deliver it though it may take some time.
Two year ago I got it, with a lag of around 2 hours(results were made available at 8.30 AM, I got email around 10.30AM)


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> It's coming in the last week of this month, well fingers crossed!






ico said:


>



Best of luck




Disc_Junkie said:


>



jaake Bidaai dekh...Ichi post ka meaning


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

^ thanx


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> Best of luck
> 
> jaake Bidaai dekh...Ichi post ka meaning



Jaake padhai kar!!
Saara din mobile leke mat bita aur har baat par mat has warna log tujhe pagal samjhenge!!


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 11, 2009)

23rd of May, really hard time.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 11, 2009)

Maarao... results ke baad dekhenge kaun kitna hansta hai...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

All ze best! May ze force be wizz you! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2009)

hjpotter92 said:


> 23rd of May, really hard time.




my birthday(28th) ruined.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 11, 2009)

Results ke baad bhi niaa niaaa karte rehna... mujhe to abhi se tensions ho rahe hain ki mere dost log kya karenge...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

Mere dil ke dhadkan tez horahe hai!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/grim_reaper.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## seemagupta40 (May 20, 2009)

Career starts after XII, Strat planning after X
IIT-JEE Preparation Guide
*professional-education.blogspot.com/2009/05/indian-institute-of-technology-joint.html
About XAT
*professional-education.blogspot.com/2009/04/xat-xavier-admission-test.html
XAT Preparation Guide
*professional-education.blogspot.com/2009/04/xat-exam-structure.html
About CAT
*professional-education.blogspot.com/2009/04/common-admission-test-cat.html
CAT Preparation Guide
*professional-education.blogspot.com/2009/04/cat-exam-structure.html


----------



## eggman (May 20, 2009)

Akalmand Spam^^


----------



## girish.g (May 21, 2009)

lol, had signed up for this service but i havent received any email yet.


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2009)

My little sister has secured 89% in ISC so her chance of enrolling in St Xaviers is almost confirmed


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2009)

^congrats


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2009)

^Yaya she is throwing some tantrums at the moment


----------



## max_demon (May 22, 2009)

eggman said:


> Akalmand Spam^^


better than selling vilgra and porn spams


----------



## INS-ANI (May 22, 2009)

well,the service is good but not instantaneous. they usually send the mails hours after declaration of result in their website.


----------

